
React 15.2.0 is out - STRML
https://github.com/facebook/react/blob/master/CHANGELOG.md#1520-july-1-2016
======
tracker1
Other than a release right before a holiday weekend (as atomi mentioned)...

The changelog illustrates precisely one of the things I love about react, and
why it's a bit larger than alternatives (like preact), and for good reason.
Simply stated, the error messages... I love how good the error messages are
with React. I've worked a bit with React, ng1 and ng2 at this point, and have
to say React is second to none in this space.

There are very few WTF moments with React, and there's usually a very clear
message indicating why.. from the warning when not running in production mode,
to the messages when not setting the key property of child arrays. With
angular 1 I'm pulling my hair out.. and with ng2 it's just as bad.

Here's to more great releases from the React team.

------
atomi
Why release this on the Friday of the 4th of July holiday weekend?

~~~
freestockoption
So those of us with side projects can spend the long weekend upgrading. :)

